# Altamaha ducks



## tpadget3 (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm thinking about making a weekend trip to the altamaha river soon. I was wondering if anyone had been seeing many ducks near the Jesup area around the Altamaha because that's where I would be going.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 12, 2013)

Only way you`ll find out is to go scout it out yourself. Folks won`t volunteer their hard earned information on the open forum.


----------



## The Fever (Dec 12, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Only way you`ll find out is to go scout it out yourself. Folks won`t volunteer their hard earned information on the open forum.



 where did you get that idea from....


As far as ducks go I will tell you right now it is very slow in the southeast. Some people have a few ducks but for the most part its incredibly slow and more than likely would not be worth your while. I haven't been going at all yet because there aren't enough birds to justify not studying on my school work...given the right about of ducks I would gladly take a C in Intermediate Financial Accounting. 

also if you doubt my worth ask Nic.... I am a straight shooter....


----------



## ghadarits (Dec 12, 2013)

Guy's if you are going to ask questions like this I would try PMing someone in that area. No one who has put in work to find birds wants to post info on a specific area for the whole world to see especially if they’re on birds. 

If you can’t find anyone that will reply then it's down to scouting on your own. Give yourself a day to scout before planning on hunting.

I'm planning on hunting a place that I've hunted a lot in the past but am planning on arriving a day before I hunt to get the lay of the land and see what the birds are doing. This spot is several hours away from my house I've talked to a local who has let me know that he's seen birds in the area and I'm still burning a day to scout so I'm hopefully sitting on the X when the birds come in.


----------



## tpadget3 (Dec 12, 2013)

I understand people don't want to give away spots and I wouldn't either. I was just wondering about the general area if the ducks had made it down there yet. I have a few holes to hunt but it's a 4 hour drive and don't want to waste time and money if the ducks aren't there. If anyone has seen ducks and don't want to post it openly, I would really appreciate a pm. Being a college student, I can't waste the money to just scout the area without knowing if birds are there.


----------



## GADawg08 (Dec 12, 2013)

tpadget3 said:


> I understand people don't want to give away spots and I wouldn't either. I was just wondering about the general area if the ducks had made it down there yet. I have a few holes to hunt but it's a 4 hour drive and don't want to waste time and money if the ducks aren't there. If anyone has seen ducks and don't want to post it openly, I would really appreciate a pm. Being a college student, I can't waste the money to just scout the area without knowing if birds are there.




welcome to duck hunting bud!!...many hrs and gas wasted by pretty much anyone that hunts ducks...especially in GA


----------



## tpadget3 (Dec 12, 2013)

Like I said, not looking for specifics, just about the general area. I live in the middle Georgia area and can tell you that it wouldn't be worth a 4 hour drive to come hunt for a weekend. Not many ducks around


----------



## GADawg08 (Dec 12, 2013)

tpadget3 said:


> Like I said, not looking for specifics, just about the general area. I live in the middle Georgia area and can tell you that it wouldn't be worth a 4 hour drive to come hunt for a weekend. Not many ducks around



like Fever said above, its slow in the southeast....I did notice a good bit of birds this morning while huntin a small river by the house....don't know where they were headed but they had their jetpacks on ridin' out.....I'm not sure what the water level is like in the Altamaha, but if you really wanna hunt it you could always just set up in a slough/lake (that's not otherwise marked as private) and then do some float hunting...even with it being slow you could probably scratch out a few....but I would come with low expectations


----------



## tpadget3 (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks for the information. That's the kind of stuff I wanted to find out. I really appreciate it


----------



## GADawg08 (Dec 12, 2013)

tpadget3 said:


> Thanks for the information. That's the kind of stuff I wanted to find out. I really appreciate it



no problem man...let us know how you do if you go


----------



## Silver Bullet (Dec 12, 2013)

If it was me, I'd save the gas money and the 4 hour travel time and shoot the same woodies on the Ocmulgee that you are going to be shooting at in the Jesup area.


----------



## 440Mopar (Dec 12, 2013)

Cochran to jesup 4 hrs? U must be riding with my dad. Ha ha


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 12, 2013)

Drive 4 hours west not east!!


----------



## across the river (Dec 12, 2013)

Silver Bullet said:


> If it was me, I'd save the gas money and the 4 hour travel time and shoot the same woodies on the Ocmulgee that you are going to be shooting at in the Jesup area.



This is correct.  You can find three wood ducks  a lot closer than a 4 hour drive.   If you are going to drive any distance go west.  I don't know of public ground anywhere in Georgia (at least not anymore) that is worth a four hour drive.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 12, 2013)

Ducks, Altamaha, Georgia coast.






Do not waste your time or money. No birds right now. I get  two or three reports a day. If there were birds on the coast of Georgia I would know.


----------



## hrstille (Dec 13, 2013)

I hunt on the Altamaha near jesup almost every week. Its been very slow. No where near the numbers I usually see down there. The only good shoot I had was one small swamp hole on private land.


----------



## crazycarl (Dec 13, 2013)

rnelson5 said:


> Drive 4 hours west not east!!



There's two other directions you are forgetting about that also hold birds...and are not as packed with hunters.


----------



## tpadget3 (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks for everyone's input. Nice to see duck hunters still helping each other out


----------



## Felton (Dec 13, 2013)

Not sure if your being sarcastic or not but these guys speak the truth. All we are shooting right now is wood ducks. Saw a group of teal this morning and I don't know where they were headed. Thats it a rondom group of teal here and there with the good ol woodies flying into pot holes.


----------



## tpadget3 (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm being serious. Any info about ducks in the area is great info for me and I really appreciate any information the guys are willing to offer


----------



## Felton (Dec 13, 2013)

Awsome so often people on here don't hear what they want and get mad and sarcastic. 

Good Luck to you sir.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 13, 2013)

The salt water is just as bad , hunters I have talked with are working hard to scratch out a few buffys and mergs


----------



## mcarge (Dec 14, 2013)

killer elite said:


> The salt water is just as bad , hunters I have talked with are working hard to scratch out a few buffys and mergs


I can attest to this being the case for us....very slow right now.


----------



## little rascal (Dec 15, 2013)

*I would go just so,*

I could go eat at Benton Lee's whether I seen a duck or not!


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Dec 17, 2013)

mcarge said:


> I can attest to this being the case for us....very slow right now.



Agreed


----------



## turnipgreen (Dec 19, 2013)

tpadget3 said:


> I'm thinking about making a weekend trip to the altamaha river soon. I was wondering if anyone had been seeing many ducks near the Jesup area around the Altamaha because that's where I would be going.



i asked kinda the same question about oconee, but found out quick by the mods that my question wouldnt be answered. wish i could help ya, but im not near the jesup area.


----------



## tcoker (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm stunned at the actual feedback... Tis the Christmas season.


----------



## BlastinBill (Dec 19, 2013)

I think I took your post the wrong way. My apologies


----------



## jabrooks07 (Dec 19, 2013)

good to see some of these guys starting to get along. definitely very slow in the southeast, its really hit or miss. The Ocmulgee has some very good hunting if you find the spots.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 19, 2013)

jabrooks07 said:


> good to see some of these guys starting to get along. definitely very slow in the southeast, its really hit or miss. The Ocmulgee has some very good hunting if you find the spots.


Everybody. Better  get along.


----------



## GDAWG84 (Dec 21, 2013)

We had an awesome morning on Butler today. We wound up bringing out 5 green wings and a ringer but knocked down 8 or 10 total. Saw greenwings, blue wings, ring necks, mallards, woodies and shovelers. The later it got in the morning, the better they flew. We shot right up to 11 or so. If we had shot straight, we would easily have had our limits....


----------



## steelshotslayer (Dec 21, 2013)

Glad to hear someone else did some good.  We shot a limit last weekend and will be back on the 4th so hopefully the birds will still be there.


----------



## BlastinBill (Dec 21, 2013)

I imagine there are more than a few people googling butler island right now. Lol

Maybe they will end up in Taylor County


----------



## steelshotslayer (Dec 21, 2013)

to bad its quota only.  As for Taylor county shhh don't let em in on the secrets


----------



## The Fever (Dec 22, 2013)

Official word was the birds shot were up by 2 this weekend from last on butler. Also heard no one has had a limit since thanksgiving. 

The rest of the area totaled 8 birds for 14 boats.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Dec 22, 2013)

Well thats just not true my group shot a limit 2 weekends ago.


----------



## GDAWG84 (Dec 22, 2013)

The Fever said:


> Official word was the birds shot were up by 2 this weekend from last on butler. Also heard no one has had a limit since thanksgiving.
> 
> The rest of the area totaled 8 birds for 14 boats.



That is amazing considering the number of shots we heard yesterday morning and the number of birds we saw. We messed around and lost track of time looking for a couple downed teal and missed the 9 o'clock ride. So we moved about 75 yards and it was on! I dont think we went more than 20 minutes or so without seeing or working birds.

btw the only reason I posted this is because butler is quota only and generally gets a bad report. We were real hesitant about going after reading all the bad press and the reports about no birds being on the coast. Very interesting trip.


----------



## SouthrnPride (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm shooting Butler on Saturday. Any advice on dekes?


----------



## steelshotslayer (Dec 22, 2013)

Don't hunt over em. Just trust me on this one.  We've hunted down there several times now and have the best results not sitting over the dekes first thing. This is what not sitting over the dekes will do for ya.


----------



## GDAWG84 (Dec 22, 2013)

steelshotslayer said:


> Don't hunt over em. Just trust me on this one.  We've hunted down there several times now and have the best results not sitting over the dekes first thing. This is what not sitting over the dekes will do for ya.



Interesting you should say this because that is exactly what we experienced. We pitched dekes first thing and had a couple birds look but thats it. It was all pass shooting for the first hr or so. It seemed like the birds were more willing to decoy later in the morning. We used mallard, teal and woodduck decoys.


----------



## tpj070 (Dec 22, 2013)

GDAWG84 said:


> Interesting you should say this because that is exactly what we experienced. We pitched dekes first thing and had a couple birds look but thats it. It was all pass shooting for the first hr or so. It seemed like the birds were more willing to decoy later in the morning. We used mallard, teal and woodduck decoys.





steelshotslayer said:


> Don't hunt over em. Just trust me on this one.  We've hunted down there several times now and have the best results not sitting over the dekes first thing. This is what not sitting over the dekes will do for ya.



If yall dont mind me asking, what blind where you having the most success? I hunted 11 on saturday and we shot two teal and had those singles work and thats it. Heard plenty of shots but we hopped on the 9 bus and barely anyone had killed or seen anything. heard plenty of shots though.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Dec 23, 2013)

It has been very slow, still looking and hoping. Need some duck
   weather.


----------



## The Fever (Dec 24, 2013)

Sorry gents. Posted that quickly. Just word I got. From the looks of that picture the place will be absolutely crawling now that the college boys are home with all new duck commander gear  it was just getting quiet.


----------



## CootCartel (Dec 24, 2013)

Fever they haven't killed many birds, just a handful of blinds are producing. Let them find out the hard way!


----------



## The Fever (Dec 24, 2013)

CootCartel said:


> Fever they haven't killed many birds, just a handful of blinds are producing. Let them find out the hard way!



Same thing every year lol no way to help that learning curve till you learn the hard way I guess.


----------

